# Starbud



## nouvellechef (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow. Am thinking about getting a few beans of this. Toxic dank..


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 8, 2010)

No joke. I stayed up late and did some in depth coverage. Wow, very dankish. I also like it cause we dont see it in a bunch of gardens yet. Just won a cup class...


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 8, 2010)

Figured I would mark the 1000 post mark with a great pic. This is a very solid strain, or so I am hearing.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 8, 2010)

$269 per seed? LOL. I sent them an email. Told themI would luv to run it, but that $ is ridic.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 8, 2010)

it's because it won a cup...they all do this after a win


----------



## HortiLab (Mar 9, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> it's because it won a cup...they all do this after a win



Hey everybody,

it´s not because we won but because those seed offered @ canadianhempco.com are 100% FAKE!!!

I repeat:

WARNING! Fake Starbud seeds @ canadianhempco.com 

A friendly soul from mj passion pointed out to us that FAKE Starbud seeds are sold @ canadianhempco.com !!

We did not release a singel StarBud seed to the public, yet!!! 

We are in the process of getting trademarks for our products and will contact our lawyer asap to stop this from happening!!


----------



## gmo (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info Hortilab.  Hopefully this will save anyone from getting jipped.  Any idea when the real Starbuds will be released?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad someone let you know Hortilab!  Whoever did this...well that was stand-up!  Thanks for filling us in!


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 23, 2011)

These are about to be released. Let the bidding begin. You can bet I will have some beans. Maybe he will chime back in. I know he hangs elsewhere.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 23, 2011)

sounds like a winner..I may have to give them a run as well..But NOT at that price yall are saying...

:ciao: *nouvel*

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 23, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> These are about to be released. Let the bidding begin. You can bet I will have some beans. Maybe he will chime back in. I know he hangs elsewhere.


 


and that would be his 2nd post:giggle:


----------

